# Registry Help



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Contact the association.

Do you have a bill of sale to prove you paid for him?


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

I just found the number and called and they told me what I need to do I have to go on a paper hunt (apparently I don't have the original certificate the lady who owned her a couple of owners back refused to sign it over to anyone so what I thought as the original was the orginal or at least thats what I was told anyways... isn't)) O.O why can't things be simple (hopefully it will work out not sure why the lady won't sign it over >.< ) 

Yes I do have the bill of sale...... Thanks!!


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Generally in these situations, if you don't get all the papers when you get the horse - you don't get all the papers. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Somehow that doesn't seem legal, to withhold papers after a sale. But I have no idea how that kind of thing works, I've never had this problem.

Good luck.


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

> Generally in these situations, if you don't get all the papers when you get the horse - you don't get all the papers. Hope it works out for you.


The lady I bought her from made sure that I knew that and I personally didn't really care that much. I thought it would be nice to have but it wasn't neccesary so I thought I might as well give it a try and see if I could get them...Thanks I hope so to!



> Somehow that doesn't seem legal, to withhold papers after a sale. But I have no idea how that kind of thing works, I've never had this problem.
> 
> Good luck.


Well the lady refused to hand them over (she signed a bill of sale though) and whover bought her didn't fight the issue and bought her anyways and the person who bought after that got in contact with her and she still refused and it just kinda went down the line like that until I got her. The lady I talked to who was with the registry people told me I would probably be able to get it so I am hopeful ^.^

Thanks everybody!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

It just doens't make sense, why would someone refuse to sign over the papers but sign the bill of sale? Seems fishy to me. Good luck getting them.


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

I really don't know. Does anyone know if this could cause me problems in proving ownership? I have all the bills of sale. Thanks


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

ilovelucy said:


> The lady I bought her from made sure that I knew that and I personally didn't really care that much. I thought it would be nice to have but it wasn't neccesary so I thought I might as well give it a try and see if I could get them...Thanks I hope so to!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first thing I would do is contact the lady who is withholding the papers yourself. You might be surprised. 
The papers on my Paint mare were outdated by 3 owners back - no one had done any kind of transfers. Rather than make a long paper trail, I called that lady up and she happily agreed to sign the papers to get her transferred from her to me without all the BS.
I'm just saying you never know, she may just say sure or tell you how you can get them. The worst she can say is no, then you can ask her why LOL

Next up, the registry should be able to step in and do what they have to do, provided you have the proper paper trail for them to follow back to this lady who refuses to give up the certificate.

It may seem like a hassle, but it's worth it in my opinion - so absolutely you only have claim to her


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

There may be some legal recourse you could go through for the papers, but then again, maybe not. It's not practical to jump to sue this one, and that one over paperwork. But, as long as you have the bill of sale, that is proof of ownership. Papers are one thing, but bill of sale and physical posession means more most of the time - I'm not saying there aren't occasions where courts find in favor of whomever had papers in their name last, but most of the time, there is a trail of papers - even if it is just bills of sale - that will hold more water than a he said she said p*ssing contest. 
I've run into lots of people that will part with the horse, but not the registrations. Usually, they're just nuts. LOL


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

> The first thing I would do is contact the lady who is withholding the papers yourself. You might be surprised.
> The papers on my Paint mare were outdated by 3 owners back - no one had done any kind of transfers. Rather than make a long paper trail, I called that lady up and she happily agreed to sign the papers to get her transferred from her to me without all the BS.
> I'm just saying you never know, she may just say sure or tell you how you can get them. The worst she can say is no, then you can ask her why LOL
> 
> ...


I am attempting to find her info right now I left a message with the last owner so she should get back to me soon. The past 4 owners asked her to sign it over and she refused..I don't see how I would be any different, but like you said the worst she can do is say no (at least I hope so O.O)



> There may be some legal recourse you could go through for the papers, but then again, maybe not. It's not practical to jump to sue this one, and that one over paperwork. But, as long as you have the bill of sale, that is proof of ownership. Papers are one thing, but bill of sale and physical posession means more most of the time - I'm not saying there aren't occasions where courts find in favor of whomever had papers in their name last, but most of the time, there is a trail of papers - even if it is just bills of sale - that will hold more water than a he said she said p*ssing contest.
> I've run into lots of people that will part with the horse, but not the registrations. Usually, they're just nuts. LOL


I have no plans on sueing anyone lol, but I have a feeling that before all this is over I might be the one who is nuts lol.


----------



## jessetjames (Mar 24, 2009)

i went on a papper hunt because the old owners straight up lide up my horses regerstration no big deal just wanted it LOL. so i conteced the old owner that the owners gave me but the phone was discounected. so i looked a few places online but couldn't find anything. LOL finding pappers is anoying. turns out the old owners decided not to get the pappers fromt the old old owner so for all i know i could have on expenisvily bread quarab on my hands HA HA. ooo ive seen you guys talking about a bill of sale. the past people weve boughten horses from never wrote one up ect. we just paid the money and took the horse LOL. we do have cogin pappers on both though/


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

What a strange situation.

The only problem I can forsee is the unlikely event that the person with the papers tries to claim ownership at some point in the future. The problem they would have is the bill of sale paper trail. If they signed a bill of sale, that would put a real crimp in their claim. Further, if they never reported the horse stolen, they would have a hard time doing so now - especially if the subsequent owners contacted them.

I don't see why the registry wouldn't help you out in this situation and get you new paperwork (for a fee, of course!)


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

LOL I wouldn't feel comfortable without a bill of sale O.O



> i went on a papper hunt because the old owners straight up lide up my horses regerstration no big deal just wanted it LOL. so i conteced the old owner that the owners gave me but the phone was discounected. so i looked a few places online but couldn't find anything. LOL finding pappers is anoying. turns out the old owners decided not to get the pappers fromt the old old owner so for all i know i could have on expenisvily bread quarab on my hands HA HA. ooo ive seen you guys talking about a bill of sale. the past people weve boughten horses from never wrote one up ect. we just paid the money and took the horse LOL. we do have cogin pappers on both though/


I just found out why the lady didn't want to hand over the papers, she didn't think Lucy was a good representative of the breed so she didn't want her bred to another purebred (so I doubt she is going to want her back) easiest way to make sure that didn't happen was to not give over the papers. LOL you were right about the fee and it just got bigger with all the complications lol.



> What a strange situation.
> 
> The only problem I can forsee is the unlikely event that the person with the papers tries to claim ownership at some point in the future. The problem they would have is the bill of sale paper trail. If they signed a bill of sale, that would put a real crimp in their claim. Further, if they never reported the horse stolen, they would have a hard time doing so now - especially if the subsequent owners contacted them.
> 
> I don't see why the registry wouldn't help you out in this situation and get you new paperwork (for a fee, of course!)


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

Lucy did the woman tell you that herself or did the person you bought the horse from tell you that? Like I said I would definately find THAT woman because frankly I wouldn't believe anything anyone says unless it came out of her mouth.
I know it may not be a big deal, but the person you are getting her from could be just lazy, or some other reason, and be feeding you a line of BS - or the person before them etc.
It's kind of weird to hunt someone down and just call them out of the blue, but they can't fault you for trying to get your ducks in a line.


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

I personally know and keep in contact with the person who sold me my horse, people do lie but she has a email and a voicemail from the lady explaining why. I will be calling the lady about the papers I just keep getting so busy (you can tell how much this means to me lol) before I do anything else, hopefully this will get all cleared up ^.^


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

lol ok
If you know the person you got her from that makes it a little better. (I might have forgotten that part?) I didn't mean to sound like a jerk - I am just so scepticle of people anymore - PaRaNoIa??? lol Good luck with it, and I hope if nothing else the registry can tell you what you can do. There has to be something!!!


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

I think I forgot to put that up.....lol thanks!


----------

